# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  الشربيل المغربي

## warez lahlou

لا  يكاد يخلو سوق شعبي او عصري في أي مدينة من المدن المغربية من محلات  متخصصة في بيع الاحذية التقليدية المغربية الشهيرة بـ «البلغة» بالنسبة  للرجال و«الشربيل» بالنسبة للنساء، معروضة على واجهة المحلات بطريقة  متناسقة وكأنها لوحات تشكيلية. أحذية تثير انتباه السياح باشكالها الانيقة  والوانها الجميلة،            ولا  تستغني عنها أية مغربية، سواء كانت تقليدية أو عصرية. فهو «اكسسوار» ضروري  يعبر عن الانوثة والبساطة والتشبث بالاصالة، مثله مثل الازياء التقليدية  كالقفطان والجلابية. يقول الدكتور عبد الهادي التازي، ان الحذاء التقليدي  في المغرب هو وجه من وجوه الحضارة والتقاليد العريقة، حذاء الرجل يسمى  «البلغة»،         واشهرها  تلك المصنوعة بالجلد الاصفر، وحذاء المرأة يعرف باسم «الشربيل»، وسميت  «البلغة» كذلك، لانها «تبلغ» الانسان الى مآربه، و«البلغة» اذا قدمت هدية  فدلالتها كما قال، هو ان مقدمها يتمنى للشخص المهدى اليه طول العمر والوصول  الى تحقيق غاياته في الحياة.      اما  «الشربيل» فهو ايضا احالة رمزية على المرأة، فقد كان الرجل اذا اراد  التحدث عن امرأة، لا يشير الى اسمها بشكل صريح، بل يقول «مولاة الشربيل» أي  صاحبة الشربيل، وهو وصف للمرأة الوقور، ذات المكانة الاجتماعية والسمعة  الطيبة.

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------


## octasıos

الف شكر

----------

